# Looking for CPU cooler to overclock i7 920



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello,
I've been out of the loop with parts as of late ( cpu's graphics card, just everything). I was hoping to get some info on great CPU coolers? Being more specific I dont want any air coolers anymore cause my room gets hot enough with the HAF 932. Was hoping anyone could point me into the right direction. I am hoping to pay $75-80 for a good one so I can overclock and not spend so much on new stuff. Thanks!


----------



## silkstone (Jun 20, 2013)

So I guess you are looking for an AIO water cooler?

I've ready plenty of good reviews on the CM Seidon coolers. You may want to change out the fans though as they appear to be the weakest point.

COOLER MASTER Seidon 240M RL-S24M-24PK-R1 240mm Hi...


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jun 20, 2013)

You're missing the point here.  A heat sink dissipates heat into the surrounding environment.  There is no heat sink that can cool well, without dumping that heat into the air.  You can either underclock the CPU to make it produce less heat, or you can run water lines to a heat exchanger in another room.  Either way, no cooler can violate the law of conservation of energy. 


Assuming that you're still searching for a new cooler, there are some lower end AIO water coolers that you might want to look at.  The Corsair H60 or Thermaltake water2.0 performer are what fit into your price range.  They will do better than some air cooling options, but they still dump heat into the surrounding environment.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 20, 2013)

silkstone said:


> So I guess you are looking for an AIO water cooler?
> 
> I've ready plenty of good reviews on the CM Seidon coolers. You may want to change out the fans though as they appear to be the weakest point.



Think I would be able to find a cheaper one on a different site other than newegg? They seem pretty good but if I have to change the fans out I may want to reconsider.


----------



## EiSFX (Jun 20, 2013)

Really your room will still get the same amount of heat pumped in to it from any cooler it dosen't matter if its a air cooler or a water cooler heat just dosen't dissapear it is just moved from one place to another. Just with a water cooler the heat is being expelled out of the RAD ensted of the heatsink.

But personally i would go with the Swiftech H220 just cuz of the performance and customizablity


----------



## silkstone (Jun 20, 2013)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Think I would be able to find a cheaper one on a different site other than newegg? They seem pretty good but if I have to change the fans out I may want to reconsider.



You can have a look around, but I'm not sure that you will.

You don't have to change out the fans. They are adequate, but they can get a bit loud apparently.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 20, 2013)

I looked at all of the ones you guys recommended. however, this one :http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181030 has caught my eye(cheaper and high ratings)


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2013)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I looked at all of the ones you guys recommended. however, this one :CORSAIR H60 refresh Water Cooler - Newegg.com has caught my eye(cheaper and high ratings)



If you can swing the extra few $$$ for an H70/H80 (rad is thicker) I would go for that. I have an H70 in a HAF 932 (fits perfectly w/2 fans) that was running an i7 980X @ 4.1Ghz at full load and the temps were fantastic- your 920 should do fine with it.

FYI- as others have said... a better cooler will keep the chip cool but won't keep the room any cooler. That H70 can throw a lot of heat out of the rear of the case!


----------



## silkstone (Jun 20, 2013)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/Seidon_120XL/6.html

This is the one I am getting. Same price, but similar performance to the H90.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 20, 2013)

silkstone said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/Seidon_120XL/6.html
> 
> This is the one I am getting. Same price, but similar performance to the H90.



I actually like this, so I think I narrowed it down to this(maybe the price although I did say 75-80 still seems like a lot) or the Corsair H60

EDIT: H70/80 seems nice too will probably consider those


----------



## silkstone (Jun 20, 2013)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I actually like this, so I think I narrowed it down to this(maybe the price although I did say 75-80 still seems like a lot) or the Corsair H60
> 
> EDIT: H70/80 seems nice too will probably consider those



Take a look around, you may find a deal somewhere. I ordered mine at the start of the month and got it for around $70.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 20, 2013)

my H60 can barely keep my 2600k running at 3.8ghz at acceptable temps while on full load. The 920 runs hotter than a 2600k IIRC. I suggest a better/bigger AIO like the H80i. My temps as my 2600k sits right now in a room that is about 68-69' f.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jun 20, 2013)

Apparently nobody is listening to anything.

1) I suggested the H60 well before it was found by the OP.  It's petty to point this out, but it would have been found faster if anyone was paying attention.
2) The price limit quoted was 75-80 USD.  For that kind of money the options for an AIO water cooler are very limited.  Suggesting just a little bit more expensive units isn't exactly answering the OPs question.
3) Back to the basic misunderstanding of what a cooler does.  The heat is rejected into the room.  A billion dollar cooling system wouldn't decrease the ambient temperature of the room.  


Given that nobody seems to be listening anyways, herp de derp.  That little bit of insanity brought to you by the number banana.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 20, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> my H60 can barely keep my 2600k running at 3.8ghz at acceptable temps while on full load. The 920 runs hotter than a 2600k IIRC. I suggest a better/bigger AIO like the H80i. My temps as my 2600k sits right now in a room that is about 68-69' f.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130620/infinity.jpg



Barbaric, I am not trying to be a debby downer but my A70 with push/pull zalmans keep my 2600K under 75 deg full load at 4.5Ghz 1.32V so their maybe something wrong with that H60. Again I am not calling you out but I would look at maybe their is something wrong with it.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 20, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Barbaric, I am not trying to be a debby downer but my A70 with push/pull zalmans keep my 2600K under 75 deg full load at 4.5Ghz 1.32V so their maybe something wrong with that H60. Again I am not calling you out but I would look at maybe their is something wrong with it.



Guess I need to take my system down and check out the H60. What temperatures do you keep the room your 2600k is in. My room sometimes gets to 75' to 78'f when the door gets closed. That's when it heats up into the 80'ties. Usually it runs in the low 70'ties.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 22, 2013)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Apparently nobody is listening to anything.
> 
> 1) I suggested the H60 well before it was found by the OP.  It's petty to point this out, but it would have been found faster if anyone was paying attention.
> 2) The price limit quoted was 75-80 USD.  For that kind of money the options for an AIO water cooler are very limited.  Suggesting just a little bit more expensive units isn't exactly answering the OPs question.
> ...



You think the H60 will be enough? Sounds like some of these people are not getting the right temps with it. But like you said it's in the price range so for right now it seems like a really good buy.


----------



## vega22 (Jun 22, 2013)

ratings on newegg mean nothing more than the people who bought it got what they expected.

i would look at the antec 920 if you must go down the aio wc loop.

personally i would save some cash and get the silver arrow sbe instead, get better temps and less vibrations in your case.

as said its the cpu that creates the heat and all heatsinks are going to pump that heat into your room. want a cooler room? get a cooler cpu :thumb:


----------



## EiSFX (Jun 22, 2013)

Ya I have already said that heat just doesn't dissapear. Dosen't matter what cooler you use all of them will pump the same amount of heat in to your room. Being it a water cooler or air cooler just people don't read my posts.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 22, 2013)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Being more specific I dont want any air coolers anymore cause my room gets hot enough with the HAF 932.



It doesn't matter what type of cooler you get, the temperature of your room will be affected the same.


----------



## niko084 (Jun 22, 2013)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I dont want any air coolers anymore cause my room gets hot enough with the HAF 932.



This is not correct, you are still displacing the same amount of heat energy, you are just displacing it at a faster rate, it may skew the rate slightly but that's about it.

Now onto your question...

That being said I would still use water simply because it's so much better at keeping your cpu withing acceptable ranges, let alone quiet factor.

Corsair H90 would probably fit nicely if you can budge your budget.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B4OCWDE/?tag=tec06d-20

I recently used these coolers, in a push pull they do an amazing job.
(Push/Pull is probably the single most important thing to do to any of these high FPI radiators)
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186048


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 22, 2013)

Run to your local walmart, buy some no name 5000BTU AC for the room(in your price range as well) enjoy fixing room temp and CPU temp all in one swoop!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 22, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> Run to your local walmart, buy some no name 5000BTU AC for the room(in your price range as well) enjoy fixing room temp and CPU temp all in one swoop!



Good point...That would be what I do..If your gonna spend the money why not kill 2 birds with 1 stone...Keep yourself cool as well as lower the ambient temp and voila!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 23, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> Run to your local walmart, buy some no name 5000BTU AC for the room(in your price range as well) enjoy fixing room temp and CPU temp all in one swoop!



Luckily I just bought a small AC unit for my room, nice and cool here


----------



## revin (Jun 23, 2013)

Phanteks PH-TC14PE
This seem's to be one of the best that has came thru TPU for a long time


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 23, 2013)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Apparently nobody is listening to anything.
> 
> 1) I suggested the H60 well before it was found by the OP.  It's petty to point this out, but it would have been found faster if anyone was paying attention.
> 2) The price limit quoted was 75-80 USD.  For that kind of money the options for an AIO water cooler are very limited.  Suggesting just a little bit more expensive units isn't exactly answering the OPs question.
> ...




He knows heat is dissipated in the room. Must we be repetitive? Looks like he is listening if you read the thread


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 24, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> He knows heat is dissipated in the room. Must we be repetitive? Looks like he is listening if you read the thread



I have been reading all of the comments, like I said I've been out of the loop for so long so if I  am wrong about something....sorry? I don't know what to tell you all lol 

I really do appreciate the help, so my update would be that I saw a H90 at a local computer store for $69.99. If all goes well I will probably be purchasing that since its cheaper and its a "liquid cooling system" which means it would be quiet.....right?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 24, 2013)

not necessarily, no. 
I have seen so many, I need to go check the charts, maybe the H90 was one of the better ones.

EDIT: Just went and looked, the H90 was one of the more silent AIO solutions out there.


----------



## radrok (Jun 24, 2013)

I recently helped a friend with a CLC purchase.

I made him buy the H80i for a 3930k, he's getting great temps and it's very quiet.

It's basically a single 120mm radiator based CLC with an augmented thickness.

If you can find that for a good price I'd recommend it


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 24, 2013)

H80i is second gen tech with the older mounting hardware, H90 is third gen and should be more efficient with less pump heat dump into the loop.

Gen four products are right around the corner, so prices should be dropping more if you can wait a bit.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 24, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> H80i is second gen tech with the older mounting hardware, H90 is third gen and should be more efficient with less pump heat dump into the loop.
> 
> Gen four products are right around the corner, so prices should be dropping more if you can wait a bit.




How long does it usually take to see the prices drop?

EDIT: If they go down more I can look for a h80i for cheaper I would hope, I see a h100 at the store for $40 dunno how much worse or better that would be (has a $10 rebate too) I bring up the h100 cause I am always up for taking out those two fans on top of my case for the HAF 932

EDIT AGAIN: Here's the link http://www.frys.com/product/6792655?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG its actually 50 but I was gonna do the rebate regardless.


----------



## Grey_beard (Jun 26, 2013)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> How long does it usually take to see the prices drop?
> 
> EDIT: If they go down more I can look for a h80i for cheaper I would hope, I see a h100 at the store for $40 dunno how much worse or better that would be (has a $10 rebate too) I bring up the h100 cause I am always up for taking out those two fans on top of my case for the HAF 932



Both the H80/H80i and H100/H100i are great coolers.. but of course going with the larger radiator would put you a little over the edge, especially when system is under load so that depends on what apps you run and how long you run them. It is always a gain in performance from H80 to H100 cooler, regardless if its an "i" or "none-i" version.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey Guys an Update

They did not have any of the H100 in stock and they told me the H90 was regular price even though online said differently, H80i was still the same price they just weren't interested in my business.

I went to another store 15 minutes away checked for those coolers and no deals, I went ahead and bought the Antec Kuhler 920. I am extremely happy with it only problem is my pc is booting up and telling me there's an error with the CPU fan dunno what I can do to take care of that. The new CPU cooler is so awesome I know some people don't like the LED's on the CPU cooler but it's nice and the cooler is extremely quiet.

Anyways thanks for all the help if you guys would like to help with the error let me know what i can try. Thanks Guys!


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 29, 2013)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Hey Guys an Update
> 
> They did not have any of the H100 in stock and they told me the H90 was regular price even though online said differently, H80i was still the same price they just weren't interested in my business.
> 
> ...



Disable fan in bios


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 8, 2013)

So far everything is running well, 4ghz well, I am running Prime95 right now and Im getting 95-100c on the full load so far so good nothing is turning off and its just flat out running really well the CPU cooler is awesome I think on idle I am getting 50-57c I think thats pretty good. Anyways thought I'd post on here again.


----------



## silkstone (Jul 8, 2013)

That is too hot. Make sure the block is properly affixed to the CPU with the right amount of thermal paste.

As a reference, I get 35 C idle and around 75 C load at 4.6 Ghz


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 8, 2013)

silkstone said:


> That is too hot. Make sure the block is properly affixed to the CPU with the right amount of thermal paste.
> 
> As a reference, I get 35 C idle and around 75 C load at 4.6 Ghz



yeah, ill check it out reapply some paste or something

EDIT: Can't find thermal paste in my house so I have to buy some new paste, is arctic 5 still really really good?


----------



## nleksan (Jul 8, 2013)

AS5 is old, and there are countless newer pastes that not only perform better but are easier to work with, don't require a burn in period, etc.  I've been obsessed with cooling efficiency since ~2003 with my FX-51, as that thing could get HOT when running some "hot" clocks, and since then I have tried (literally) countless different thermal pastes.
Most are truly forgettable, as in their performance was bad enough that I have literally forgotten their names lol.  
Prolimatech PK-1, if you want the best all-around TIM for use on CPU's, GPU's, Motherboard MOSFET/VRM heatsinks/blocks, or anything else.  Frankly, nothing else is as consistently good as PK1, and it is THE best TIM for "tinting" applications.  Get the 5gram tube, which is like $5-8 and has LOTS of applications in it (if you aren't getting at least 25 apps, you use way too much).

Everyone says "Pea Size Amount" of TIM is ideal; I disagree.  Pea is way, way too big and will result in way too much TIM being used.  The ENTIRE purpose of thermal paste is to fill in the gaps where the IHS and cold plate aren't making contact directly, and not to add another entire layer through which heat must pass.  
For the "mainstream" sockets, such as 1155/1150, a single BB-sized dot (or actually about 3/4th's the size of a BB) in the center and then VERY EVEN PRESSURE when mounting the HSF is ideal.
For LGA1366 or 2011, which have MUCH bigger chips and thus a greatly larger IHS, I find that using a SMALL "X" shape in the center works best at getting an even spread (each of the two lines making up the X should be about 5mm at most).

Also, you actually DO NOT want the IHS to be completely covered by the TIM, that only means you've used too much.  Ideally, it will spread in an even circle, whose diameter comes just short of each of the four sides of the IHS (and it should have a fair amount of "TIM free" IHS visible in the corners).
Here's a drawing:


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 9, 2013)

nleksan said:


> AS5 is old, and there are countless newer pastes that not only perform better but are easier to work with, don't require a burn in period, etc.  I've been obsessed with cooling efficiency since ~2003 with my FX-51, as that thing could get HOT when running some "hot" clocks, and since then I have tried (literally) countless different thermal pastes.
> Most are truly forgettable, as in their performance was bad enough that I have literally forgotten their names lol.
> Prolimatech PK-1, if you want the best all-around TIM for use on CPU's, GPU's, Motherboard MOSFET/VRM heatsinks/blocks, or anything else.  Frankly, nothing else is as consistently good as PK1, and it is THE best TIM for "tinting" applications.  Get the 5gram tube, which is like $5-8 and has LOTS of applications in it (if you aren't getting at least 25 apps, you use way too much).
> 
> ...



WOW, thanks for all of this information!!!! I actually just bought Arctic Silver but I will probably get the one you suggested as well so hopefully they both arrive at the same time, I end up using the one you suggested and save the Arctic as back up

EDIT: Luckily I was able to cancel my order although the AS5 was kind of on it's way I did some digging around and you're right the PK1 will be pretty damn awesome, I just ordered it from newegg 4-7 shipping though  I can still use my PC though so thats good thanks again.


----------



## silkstone (Jul 9, 2013)

I just reapplied thermal paste to my gpu (about 10 times over 2 days) I found that a small grain of rice sized blob in the centre usually fills the entire gpu die. However I noticed on the last application that the corner of the die had no compound on there, even though it seemed to have spread to form a square on the heatsink.

I go for the 5 dot approach on all my applications now. one grain of rice in the centre followed by 1 small dot in each corner. This leads to a little compound spilling over the edge, but on things where it is important, it ensures that the full area is covered.


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 9, 2013)

silkstone said:


> I just reapplied thermal paste to my gpu (about 10 times over 2 days) I found that a small grain of rice sized blob in the centre usually fills the entire gpu die. However I noticed on the last application that the corner of the die had no compound on there, even though it seemed to have spread to form a square on the heatsink.
> 
> I go for the 5 dot approach on all my applications now. one grain of rice in the centre followed by 1 small dot in each corner. This leads to a little compound spilling over the edge, but on things where it is important, it ensures that the full area is covered.



You don't have to cover the entire chip/ I dot the sizer of small pea and the heatsink spreads it. You should probably read uip before you apply tim 50 times


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 9, 2013)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> WOW, thanks for all of this information!!!! I actually just bought Arctic Silver but I will probably get the one you suggested as well so hopefully they both arrive at the same time, I end up using the one you suggested and save the Arctic as back up
> 
> EDIT: Luckily I was able to cancel my order although the AS5 was kind of on it's way I did some digging around and you're right the PK1 will be pretty damn awesome, I just ordered it from newegg 4-7 shipping though  I can still use my PC though so thats good thanks again.



Temps between most Thermal compounds are only 2-4 degrees


----------



## xvi (Jul 9, 2013)

Lots of people seem to be mentioning the H60, but I've found that my rebranded H60 (by CoolIt) doesn't really perform super-great. Mine's sitting on a stock C2D E8500 and holding it around 45c. I would look elsewhere. Keep in mind that high end air cooling is typically just as good as entry level water cooling for the same (or cheaper) price and has MUCH less risk of damaging anything.


----------



## silkstone (Jul 9, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> You don't have to cover the entire chip/ I dot the sizer of small pea and the heatsink spreads it. You should probably read uip before you apply tim 50 times



If I am covering the DIE on a GPU, you want to cover the whole chip.

On a cpu IHS, you don't need to cover the whole chip, just the area above the die. But, covering the whole IHS has no detrimental effect.

As I was talking about replacing the thermal compound on my GPU, I think you should read up.

Replacing the thermal compound was secondary to what I was doing. I was making a fan mod at the time. I was not doing it in order to test the different ways, rather I thought it'd be a good idea to test while removing the hsf anyway.

Edit - Also a pea sized drop really is too much for either a cpu or gpu.


----------



## Vario (Jul 9, 2013)

If I was going all in one coolers, I'd go for the H80i.  It cools about as well as the H100i but only takes up a single 120mm fan spot.  The radiator is double thickness.  You would need to run two fans push pull on it for maximum performance.   The cooling difference between that and an h100i is at most <4 degrees.  The i series corsair coolers have horrible fan controlling software.  I use a NZXT Sentry Mesh fan controller instead and it works well with the included corsair fans.


You should also consider air cooling: Look into the Coolermaster 212, Phanteks PH-TC12DX dual 120mms, the Xigmatek Dark Knight, Xigmatek Gaia, Zalman Performa etc.  These are the best air cooler designs for the money and will probably perform exactly the same as the H80i with the right thermal paste application and running dual fans push/pull.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 9, 2013)

silkstone said:


> If I am covering the DIE on a GPU, you want to cover the whole chip.
> 
> On a cpu IHS, you don't need to cover the whole chip, just the area above the die. But, covering the whole IHS has no detrimental effect.
> 
> ...



No with the direct die you still just do a pea sized drop (or smaller depending on die) and allow the heatsink to spread it. Works just fine been doing that since the Athlon XP days and continue to get some of the best temps that way vs spreading it. It allows the excess to fill in the voids via pressure, something that just putting a thin layer on will not do.


----------



## Vario (Jul 9, 2013)

cdawall said:


> No with the direct die you still just do a pea sized drop (or smaller depending on die) and allow the heatsink to spread it. Works just fine been doing that since the Athlon XP days and continue to get some of the best temps that way vs spreading it. It allows the excess to fill in the voids via pressure, something that just putting a thin layer on will not do.



I have done both and covering the entire die works way better in my experience, this was on my 7850 and on my 3570k.  Even missing the corners of the die can cause strange heat issues.  Temperature difference between full die coverage and center drop can be incredible.

But for heatsink to internal heat spreader, you are right to use only the tiny *0* sized drop.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 9, 2013)

amp281 said:


> I have done both and covering the entire die works way better in my experience, this was on my 7850 and on my 3570k.  Even missing the corners of the die can cause strange heat issues.  Temperature difference between full die coverage and center drop can be incredible.
> 
> But for heatsink to internal heat spreader, you are right to use only the tiny *0* sized drop.



Maybe it is the amount I used I always make sure there is full coverage of the die to prevent hot spots...it's the same thing OEM's do when applying paste so judging from the tons of non-issues our there I am sure it will work fine.


----------



## Vario (Jul 9, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Maybe it is the amount I used I always make sure there is full coverage of the die to prevent hot spots...it's the same thing OEM's do when applying paste so judging from the tons of non-issues our there I am sure it will work fine.



Yep, I usually use a small drop, much the same as you, but then i smooth it out when i do the bare die.  

I don't spread it when I am applying to the IHS though.



This is the right amount for the OPs application:





He shouldn't bother spreading it because the corners of the IHS don't matter.  The actual die is a rectangular portion under the center of the metal outer heat spreader.


----------



## silkstone (Jul 9, 2013)

cdawall said:


> No with the direct die you still just do a pea sized drop (or smaller depending on die) and allow the heatsink to spread it. Works just fine been doing that since the Athlon XP days and continue to get some of the best temps that way vs spreading it. It allows the excess to fill in the voids via pressure, something that just putting a thin layer on will not do.



I know, I usually do the grain of rice drop, but I was finding it wasn't enough so I included a small dab in the corners. The temps are the same or better.

I don't spread it out on the GPU die.

The best way to apply thermal compound really depends on what compound you are using: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/What-is-the-Best-Way-to-Apply-Thermal-Grease/1303


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 10, 2013)

I started doing the small line of the paste from the cent and then a little down


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 16, 2013)

I recently received the new Thermal Compound and overclocked my i7 920 to 4.1ghz my temps are still really high 50-58c (58 at random times, then quickly drops back down) this is Idle, on load (when I am playing a game) it is 70-75c. I tried reseatting( if I spelled that right) and I have changed the compound about 2 times and thoroughly cleaned it, still the same temps. Any tips?


I applied the Thermal Compound using the drop method, I am currently on the line method same temps. Thought you all should know.


----------



## Norton (Jul 16, 2013)

Sounds like possibly poor contact on the cpu or an issue with the pump

Does the cooler fit securely to the cpu?

Is the pump making any odd noises?

Contact wise the TIM imprint on the cooler should be roughly dime-sized (after spreading) and appear completely even. If you take the cooler off again, can you take a pic of how the TIM spreads on the cpu?

*Note- I had an H70, which is similar to your cooler, on a 980X (4.1Ghz) and it never went over 62C at full load. I'm using it atm on a mildly overclocked Xeon and it's running 52-56C at full load.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 16, 2013)

Norton said:


> Sounds like possibly poor contact on the cpu or an issue with the pump
> 
> Does the cooler fit securely to the cpu?
> 
> ...




The Cooler is secure on the CPU, no odd noises everything on the coolers side is just fine. I will take a picture of how the paste looks and post it


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok Here is what it looks like when I took the cooler off, I went ahead and tried and cleaned the thermal paste yet again and tried the super small application on it and 1 of my cores will sometimes go to 60-68 I saw 70 once when the computer was just coming on and things were loading up.


----------



## Norton (Jul 16, 2013)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Ok Here is what it looks like when I took the cooler off, I went ahead and tried and cleaned the thermal paste yet again and tried the super small application on it and 1 of my cores will sometimes go to 60-68 I saw 70 once when the computer was just coming on and things were loading up.



The TIM on the pic looks a little heavy... less is more. If you're using AS5 it will take a while to set in but temps still seem high.

Note- clean the small bit of TIM off of your board (lower RH near one of the caps in the pic)

The only other thing I would check is the radiator for bent fins or excessive dust clogging....


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 16, 2013)

Norton said:


> The TIM on the pic looks a little heavy... less is more. If you're using AS5 it will take a while to set in but temps still seem high.
> 
> Note- clean the small bit of TIM off of your board (lower RH near one of the caps in the pic)
> 
> The only other thing I would check is the radiator for bent fins or excessive dust clogging....



I will definitely check that out tomorrow, I am using the pk-1. I cleaned a lot of it cause I noticed it as well I put a small tiny dot in the middle of the CPU so I dont know what it is I will check the radiator. Thanks for the help though!


----------



## silkstone (Jul 16, 2013)

That definitly looks like too much TIM. You should definitely be getting better temps with a rad of that size. I forget exactly what mine peaks at, but it is somewhere in the range of 58 C on a smaller rad.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 16, 2013)

I managed to get it in the 40's for idle so.....progress?

Edit: I still have it over clocked when playing a game it ramps up to 60-70c


----------



## silkstone (Jul 17, 2013)

Depends on ambient.

mine sits at 36 system and 33-38 on the 4 cores at idle. You should be seeing very similar system and core temps with your cooler.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 18, 2013)

silkstone said:


> Depends on ambient.
> 
> mine sits at 36 system and 33-38 on the 4 cores at idle. You should be seeing very similar system and core temps with your cooler.



I dont know how else to get it colder I really don't I have applied the paste many different ways and different times and still the same temps, maybe (I forget who said it) was right and the CPU cooler might be screwed up? this is as low as I got it
or maybe I need to let it settle in?


EDIT: Even running Prime it jumps to 90c so like I said I don't know what to do other than maybe replace the cooler but what if it's not the problem?


----------

